# Game Day 2013 Teaser: What do you think Sony is up to?



## Navy Scribe (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a great feeling PS4 will be involved with this,heard a lot about this being for All Stars,Heavenly Sword or GoW though. However any of the four is good for me. 
[YOUTUBE]pvnpQaKcn28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

She looks like Noriko from Heavenly Sword. But also i thought of God of War for some reason. Why is that?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 29, 2013)

Less western trash and more master race Japanese games please, Sony.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

OH wow that trailer sure showed me sony is busy.
Takes a real feat to do worse than Nintendo.
They are up to nothing.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 29, 2013)

god of war


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like some sort of God of War reveal.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 29, 2013)

God of War: Rapture?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2013)

With this being called game day there has to be more than just something for god of war.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Gee, another God of War game.

Can't.

Wait.

Oh, I can't contain.

The.

Excitement.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

God of War: Revengeance


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2013)

Doubt its God of War. 

I mean, it better not be.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe he'll kill










MORE GODS?! 

And then, he'll grunt and yell and shoot testosterone out of his nipples and then he'll do more manly things, and we'll press Y over and over again until everything dies.


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> But also i thought of God of War for some reason. Why is that?



Greek clothing.

Odds are that this will have something to do with God of War.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Kratos vs Jesus Christ


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

God of War: Old Testament

DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

Greek mythology is mad overdone.

Even Judeo-Christian mythology would be a nice change of pace.  All we ever see about it, though, is from Japanese games like Shin Megami Tensei.  I'd love to see a Nordic or Judeo-Christian mythology based game like God of War, but maybe with a better combat system.

Imagine something like Revengeance or Ninja Gaiden but instead of ninjas you fight demons from ancient Mesopetamia from the Bible and shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> and we'll press Y over and over again until everything dies.



PS3 doesn't have a Y button.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

I totally meant Triangle, and you totally knew what I meant.


----------



## Mael (Jan 29, 2013)

Journey 2: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Clearly the the woman walking in the field is actually a live game rendering of a scene from an upcoming God of War game, undoubtedly teasing a new game engine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks just like real life tho. Strongarm pls


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is actually a pretty clear reference to Greek Mythology.

The woman in the trailer is the Goddess Persephone standing out in the field. The grain in the field is also a reference to Persephone, that was her symbol.

The Black Ash coming down is a reference to Hades emerging from the Underworld to kidnap Persephone to be his bride.

So this game is probably not God of War, but rather a different series that is inspired by Greek Mythology.

The eye at the end is too cryptic to give a clear indication of who it is, the image reflected in the eye is too distorted to figure out what that individual is supposed to be seeing.

As for who it could be there are different versions of the Myth. But there are clues.

While it's impossible to discern gender from the eye shot alone, the eye lashes are more common and generally more attractive on women. Also the yellow eyes could be an indication that person witnessing events could be Artemis.

There are at least a half dozen versions of the myth though that are popular and they all involve different Gods and various points.

Homer's version has Persephone, Artemis, and Athena in a field together when Persephone is taken.

There is a different version where the God Heleos, the Sun God, witnessed Hades kidnapping Persephone. Heleos was a Titan and eventually he would be replaced by Apollo. So the witness could in fact also be Apollo.

There is another version where a Pig Farmer Witnesses everything and his pigs and swallowed up by the fissure in the earth as well. A game where a lone pig farmer descends into Hades to rescue a Goddess and take revenge for his pigs would be bad ass awesome, but that's clearly not what we're getting here, and that's not what happened in the myth anyway.

There is also a possibility that it could be Hermes since there are versions of the Myth where Hermes aids her rescue.

Basically as the religion of ancient Greece evolved, the myths changed to include and exclude various Gods and Goddesses.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Really no one has anything to say about my knowledge of Greek Mythology? To those familiar the reference to "The Rape of Persephone" are very clear. To the ancient Greeks this is about as subtle as a tortured man carrying a cross.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably because Greek mythology stopped being interesting long ago.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Greek Mythology is the foundation of western belief systems. The belief systems of the Greeks merged with the beliefs of the Jews is what gave us Christianity and ultimately Western Civilization.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Mael said:


> Journey 2: Electric Boogaloo.



GOD imagine if they made a techno Journey or something.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Greek Mythology is the foundation of western belief systems. The belief systems of the Greeks merged with the beliefs of the Jews is what gave us Christianity and ultimately Western Civilization.



The actual semantics of Greek Mytholgy are interesting.

We're not going to see that in a God of War game, though.  No one wants it.  What we'll see is Kratos killing more gods loosely tied to Greek myths, and some blood, some grunting and possibly some exposed breasts and we'll call it a day.  We're not going to see anything like that in a God of War game, or probably in any game, because it's not immediately related to some dude ripping the eyes out of a cyclops.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 29, 2013)

Which is why I don't believe that it is in fact another God of War game.

The clearly is either about The Rape of Persephone or was inspired by it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Greek Mythology is the foundation of western belief systems. The belief systems of the Greeks merged with the beliefs of the Jews is what gave us Christianity and ultimately Western Civilization.



More accurate to say it gave us Roman Catholicism, but yeah.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Feb 2, 2013)

It turns out that it was God of War.

My bad for the late update,but here is the full Commercial.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2013)

Just stop already, Sony.

Goddamnit.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to bump just to say...

_Bwuahahahahahaha._


----------

